# Best router speed for dovetailing



## keninblaine (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm making a second attempt to make dovetail joints in 1/2" baltic birch plywood. I just acquired a variable speed PC router. Does anyone know the best speed for using 14 degree 3/4" dovetail bits?


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Slower is better. You are using a backer board aren't you? If not the plywood will blow out.

Good Luck.


----------



## bladeburner (Dec 12, 2009)

You picked a tough board to start on, but I agree with Dallas. See if 12k will cut w/o chatter. At any rate…Good Luck and try to keep a sense of humor!


----------



## keninblaine (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm going to have a board clamped to both sides, and will try 12000 rpm. Wasn't sure if it was better to go faster or slower on bit speed.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I disagree. With that size bit, you should go as fast as you can but feed real slow.

The most important thing is to use a really sharp bit.


----------



## keninblaine (Jan 5, 2014)

ajosephg: My intuition told me that faster would be better. I'll experiment on some scraps and see what works best on my wood. Thanks.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

speed should be related to router bit size, not application. usually with router bits you want to run them as fast as possible - with the exception (and this is where you'd want to slow things down) of large bits such as raised panel and the likes which would benefit from slower speed due to a larger cutter area and much much higher cutter speed at it's widest point.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Are you using a jig? If so I think I have to agree with Joe. My Leigh has gotten a lot use lately and I think I have (finally) figured out the proper technique using my single speed PC 690's to avoid chip-out. I learned to "sneak-up" on any of the cuts so more like "shaving" than "cutting". The bits stay pretty sharp but periodic cleaning to remove pitch works wonders (carb cleaner and a light touch against the wire brush is what I do).


----------



## keninblaine (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks guys. BTW, I received my PC 892 router today. My 1 3/16" router guide (5/8") won't fit in the base since the hole is over 2" in diameter. Is it possible to get guides that will fit this base?


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like you don't have a sub-base for the router

http://www.rockler.com/guide-bushing-router-plate


----------



## keninblaine (Jan 5, 2014)

ahosephg: yeah, I figured that out a short while ago, and ordered one on line tonight.

Thanks


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I use speed 4.5/6 on my Dewalt 618 for cutting 14 degree dovetails. Too slow will bog down the motor, and too fast can leave some chipout. I never run it at full tilt for dovetails. I slow dovetails down because dovetails must be cut in a single pass. 
I wouldn't use plywood for dovetails though. I think you will have better luck with solid wood like poplar.


----------

